# Stick It pin anchor??



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone on here have one and how do you like it? I am contemplating getting one. And just wondered how you like it. :-D


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a power pole but some of my buddies use them and they work fine in shallow water and not sure of the weight of ur boat and how much the current rips where u fish at .... I have thought about getting 1 and put on my bow so boat won't turn when I power pole down if wind not at my back


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 20, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing.  I am curious about the feedback too.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 20, 2014)

It's a 19' Kenner Vision and we dont have a lot of current at Ecofina on the flats.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 20, 2014)

I've seen quite a few folks using them while scalloping. They must hold pretty good to chance your boat floating away on you.


----------



## thatbassboy (Aug 20, 2014)

I had a version of this anchor. I used it first on my 18' hewes. It worked great and I only used rope tied to my poling platform with a loop in it. I also used it on my 22 Pathfinder down in Keaton and it held in low wind, but I didn't have a good way to attach it to the boat. My advice is to make sure you have some type of rigid mount to slide it through. It will work almost as well as a power pole if you use something to slide it through where it will be always perpendicular to the bottom.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Aug 20, 2014)

Love it! Seriously it works awesome for my boat which is a 2012 Mako Pro skiff 17.5 feet. They do come in different lengths but I have the 8 ft pole, I would say you can easily stick it in the depths of 6.5 feet. I am in savannah which the the tides are pretty strong, the plus about the stick it pole it is very affordable. I really have no down falls for the stick it pole other than you cannot stick it on an oyster bar, not sure if a power pole can hold you on one or not. As far as accessories I only have what the pole comes with which is the ropes that ties off on your cleat. If you were to go with the brake, I would recommend the 10 ft pole. Personally I would have gone with the 10 ft if Bass Pro had the 10 but they one had 8 footers. It is not much more if you check on their website. Let us know what you go with, and good luck!


----------



## d-a (Aug 21, 2014)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> I've seen quite a few folks using them while scalloping. They must hold pretty good to chance your boat floating away on you.





I wouldn't use that as a basis for a good product. People do some stupid things. 

d-a


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 21, 2014)

Got the 8' one today, hope to try it out this sat. I think it will be perfect for the depths I usually fish and it will stow well on my boat.


----------



## d-a (Aug 22, 2014)

I have been looking at this http://www.mgs4u.com/shallow-water-boat-anchors.htm

I only need it for a John Boat and anchoring in mud/sand. 

d-a


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 23, 2014)

Used it today at Keaton. Love it works great.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 23, 2014)

I actually used it scalloping. I put it out on a side cleat and then threw out the anchor. I threw out a bunch of line and it stayed piled up on the bottom. The tide came in enough to completely submerge the Stick It and the wind got up kicking a little chop. And the Stick It held fast bent into an arc. I like it a lot.


----------



## d-a (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice.  Thanks for the follow up. My little boat doesn't weight near what your Kenner does so it should work just as well. 

d-a


----------



## hollandae (Aug 24, 2014)

I made one that works great. Made it out of a 8 ft galvanized ground rod from lowes. Homedepot has them too. They are already tapered to a point on one end. I drilled a hole on the end opposite of the point and attached a 1" stainless shackle. 

Strike zone sells exactly the same thing for $80+ (I think they call it a "marsh anchor") and mine cost $10 to make. Theirs looks just like the one I made minus the logo sticker.


----------

